# Muck-up Day Costumes.



## blakehose (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Guys,

The end of year 12 is closing in, and with this comes Celebration Day (formerly known as muck-up day). The theme is Good/Evil. Myself and a friend are wanting to go as a pair of something, but don't want it to be plain and boring. Something obvious, but awesome. Soooooo please chip in with your suggestions, as we really suck!

Cheers, Blake.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 27, 2010)

go as testicles??? Or the male and female genitals haha
Are you doing a prank as well???

We got every grade 12 student (120) a rape alarm. At 10 oclock we all turned them on and through them on the roof.
hahah there was a very loud noise for about an hour or so.

We also changed the morning notices around. 
Said that tennis balls are banned due to goverment decree and said a lot of harry potter stuff as well.
Was pretty funny watching the teacher try and explain why tennis balls are banned nationally.


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 27, 2010)

at my school people have dressed up as pretty much everything (or sometimes barely anything) but the really popular thing to to is to rope off the teachers carpark and charge them to park there (this also paid for their formal food) and waiting at the crossing with water pistols and getting the buses as they go past and slapping magnetic L and P plates all ofer them...

coating balloons in vaseline and throwing a whole heap of them around in roll call (the vaseline goes everywhere and after a while it goes mouldy) 

have a good day


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

cant go past the gorilla costume we stole a heap of roadwork signs and blocked the school off when i finished year 12


----------



## blakehose (Aug 27, 2010)

hahaha they are awesome ideas. For part of our prank, we are actually going to try to alter something the school already has. We have a hall which is labelled "Raymond Grylls" ........ You do the math of what we want it to say! Would be an overnight job of course


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

do u have a swimming pool?

go to a bakery and buy 2 or 3 big bags of the gelatine they use and put them in it


----------



## blakehose (Aug 27, 2010)

hahah nah we don't sadly....Or else that would be the ultimate prank. Need to watch our backs a bit, as they are getting increasingly strict on the pranks having effect on our exams in regards to being able to sit them. And i'm very keen to do mine!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 27, 2010)

Fat Elvis and Skinny Elvis?


----------



## blakehose (Aug 27, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Fat Elvis and Skinny Elvis?



But neither of us are fat Gordo, ha! Still thinking, thinking, thinking.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

what about the good old chicken suit


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

Are there any original ideas left in this world?


----------



## eamonn (Aug 27, 2010)

at my brother school they filled condoms with helium and placed them in the library. Then tied all the class room doors shut.


----------



## shaye (Aug 27, 2010)

Ahaha end of year 10 for me and a mate we waterbombes the principle 
I left skool and my mate got suspended lol
Coz it wasn't end of year 12 lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 27, 2010)

A few years ago, year 12's superglued all of the classroom door locks in the school


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 27, 2010)

Our year 12 muck up day we all dressed up in the biohazard suits and invaded the classrooms with water pistols full of all sorts of different stuff, concreted garden gnomes all over the roofs and steps, broke into classrooms the night before and filled them with live chickens, walked a couple of cows up the stairs to the library...they then couldn't get the cows to walk back down the stairs. Wrapped all the teachers cars up in plastic pallet wrap and moved them between trees so they couldn't drive forwards or backwards.......etc etc etc


----------



## ubermensch (Aug 27, 2010)

I went as a giant hat for my muckup day.
Like, a top hat.
It worked a treat - hid my sling bag filled with alcohol perfectly!


----------



## motman440 (Aug 27, 2010)

we sprayed the oval with roundup into the shape of a rather large penis, and the words suck it under it. this didnt show up until two weeks later. Broke into the school the night before and stack up all the tables and chairs in around 20 class rooms and rig in so that the moment the door was opened everything came crashing down.
If you were feeling creative you could very easily go as jekyll and hyde. or even adam and eve.


----------



## blakehose (Aug 28, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Our year 12 muck up day we all dressed up in the biohazard suits and invaded the classrooms with water pistols full of all sorts of different stuff, concreted garden gnomes all over the roofs and steps, broke into classrooms the night before and filled them with live chickens, walked a couple of cows up the stairs to the library...they then couldn't get the cows to walk back down the stairs. Wrapped all the teachers cars up in plastic pallet wrap and moved them between trees so they couldn't drive forwards or backwards.......etc etc etc


 
hah geez that's some very thoughtful pranking Matt. If only I had some spare cows hanging around! I think I will go in the night before and see what can be done


----------



## bpb02 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mate drink all night before hand rock up pissed in boxer shorts (with the devil on them
For the evil theme) and just tear that place a new one. About 15 of us got to school at 5 in the morning picked up every bench and table we could and piled them in front of the staff room door and the principles office we then past out by 9 and the rest of the day is a blur ow also we managed to get about 15 wheelie bins onto a walk way roof before we got busted and sent to the councilors office where we slept it off


----------



## blakehose (Aug 28, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Mate drink all night before hand rock up pissed in boxer shorts (with the devil on them
> For the evil theme) and just tear that place a new one. About 15 of us got to school at 5 in the morning picked up every bench and table we could and piled them in front of the staff room door and the principles office we then past out by 9 and the rest of the day is a blur ow also we managed to get about 15 wheelie bins onto a walk way roof before we got busted and sent to the councilors office where we slept it off


 
Hahahahaha that is absolute gold....Sounds like a plan mate!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 28, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Mate drink all night before hand rock up pissed in boxer shorts (with the devil on them
> For the evil theme) and just tear that place a new one. About 15 of us got to school at 5 in the morning picked up every bench and table we could and piled them in front of the staff room door and the principles office we then past out by 9 and the rest of the day is a blur ow also we managed to get about 15 wheelie bins onto a walk way roof before we got busted and sent to the councilors office where we slept it off


 baaahahahahaha gold pure gold


----------



## vrhq08 (Aug 28, 2010)

go as a gimp, fish oil in the windows of teachers cars, toothpicks and superglue in door locks, pigs head on the principals car,


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 28, 2010)

it suck at my school they cancelled it.... a girl was taken away by police for flour bombing cars. we had the year twelve banner torn down because there was a picture of a penis and people that dressed up had to si outside the office all day it was sooo gay
mind you at the end of the day 130 of us went to a bridge and jumped off of it at the same time into the ocean


----------



## TigerCoastal (Aug 28, 2010)

We all got smashed then we took the school "hostage" (Ahhh the good ol days before terrorism  ), we all dressed up in camo gear and balaclavas with supersoakers, waited till 9.10 and rushed the principal's, deputy principal office and staff room using the school P.A. to call all students to an assembley and before they were freed they were made to do something embarrassing/funny in front of the whole school to earn their freedom. We had one teacher try to "escape" who was hunted down and soaked. While this was happening we had a "covert" team setting up traps around the school, fire extinguishers (our own) rigged to trip wires, stacking the inside of class room doors with desks and chairs and then escape through the windows, Moving the teachers cars, fart bombs inside the cushion of the teachers chair, "stole" the school bell, filled the year coordinators office with basketballs/tennis balls, things like that. Was all pretty tame but it was good fun


----------



## blakehose (Aug 29, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> We all got smashed then we took the school "hostage" (Ahhh the good ol days before terrorism  ), we all dressed up in camo gear and balaclavas with supersoakers, waited till 9.10 and rushed the principal's, deputy principal office and staff room using the school P.A. to call all students to an assembley and before they were freed they were made to do something embarrassing/funny in front of the whole school to earn their freedom. We had one teacher try to "escape" who was hunted down and soaked. While this was happening we had a "covert" team setting up traps around the school, fire extinguishers (our own) rigged to trip wires, stacking the inside of class room doors with desks and chairs and then escape through the windows, Moving the teachers cars, fart bombs inside the cushion of the teachers chair, "stole" the school bell, filled the year coordinators office with basketballs/tennis balls, things like that. Was all pretty tame but it was good fun



Haha geesh that is pretty crazy actually... I will need to think of something half decent without causing too much trouble. They are getting stricter and stricter by the year!


----------



## Megzz (Aug 29, 2010)

You guys are lucky. When I was in year 12, we werent allowed at school on the last day. We all had to go on a group trip to the beach for the whole day cos they were too scared of what we'd do...


----------



## TWENTY B (Aug 30, 2010)

door locks superglued at my school cost the offender $2500 and he was arrested and charged.
so be carefull about what damage you do.


----------



## Karly (Aug 30, 2010)

Dr Evil and Austin Powers would be easy costumes......


----------



## Ersatz (Aug 30, 2010)

How much money do you have handy? Do you think you could get a group of your friends together to go for a great idea? This is what we wore for our muckup day..

- Morphsuits - life is more fun in colour (sorry if I can't advertise)

Its pretty cool, plus you can wear them anywhere for a day of fun. In the summer me and the 8 or 9 mates that got them for our muck up day all went to the cricket in them, and they are good because you can drink through them (its not easy though lol)


----------



## blakehose (Aug 30, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> How much money do you have handy? Do you think you could get a group of your friends together to go for a great idea? This is what we wore for our muckup day..
> 
> - Morphsuits - life is more fun in colour (sorry if I can't advertise)
> 
> Its pretty cool, plus you can wear them anywhere for a day of fun. In the summer me and the 8 or 9 mates that got them for our muck up day all went to the cricket in them, and they are good because you can drink through them (its not easy though lol)



Those suits are sick! how much do they set you back?


----------



## Ersatz (Aug 30, 2010)

Me and my mates all bought them together, I think they were 50 bucks each? It was worth it though, we've had some great times in them!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah that isn't too much at all, It would easily cost that to hire a costume anyway. I'll definetly look into this one! Cheers for that mate. Good times ahead....


----------



## Cabotinage (Aug 30, 2010)

the morph suits look sick!

what happens if they get wet?


also fill a whole classroom with baloons from roof to floor make sure it has barred windows to make it harder for them to get out


----------



## blakehose (Aug 30, 2010)

Balloons is a good idea, seeing as they do no damage, but will still be funny when the teachers rock up...


----------



## Ersatz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabo - they can get wet, but i don't advice going swimming!! You can't breathe!! They are pretty cool. I personally own the black one, the reason i chose the black one is because i planned on drinking while wearing it (at the cricket, footy matches, parties, etc) and the wet patch around the mouth doesnt show much. Also... Im a pretty heavy rock music fan, I got dragged along to a dance music themed thing... Wore the black morphsuit, white rabens, white bow-tie, white kanye glasses and white gloves. looked awesome.

though it can be difficult to pee whilst drunk.


----------



## mattmc (Aug 31, 2010)

im in year 12 aswell, we get a whole week i think, and that means lottsa planning...only 3 weeks now

Vuvuzelas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattmc (Aug 31, 2010)

also, if you could do it, it would be an overnight job, build a trojan horse somewhere that it cant get out!!!


----------



## Cabotinage (Aug 31, 2010)

guess who just ordered a purple morphsuit.


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> guess who just ordered a purple morphsuit.


 
ersatz?


----------



## blakehose (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha that's the stuff. I want the Aussie suit...


----------



## Ersatz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> guess who just ordered a purple morphsuit.


 
Lol man, I got mine on an impulse buy. I was like I HAVE TO OWN ONE OF THESE!! Like I said before, they are great fun for a day out, especially if you're going out with mates and you're getting on the cans!


----------

